# Microsoft Fix It 50202.msi



## Henrie (Mar 31, 2011)

The below mentioned quote/unquote is causing me problems as follows
When I get to the link, and I click fixit, it downloads but when I try to run fixit, the operation does not function.
I am using IE9 on Win7 Home Premium SP1 32-bit 
Any help in resolving this problem is appreciated.


quote

Open Internet Explorer (32-bit only) to http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058 [ignore any DOES NOT APPLY warnings] & run the Fix It in DEFAULT _and then_ AGGRESSIVE modes

unquote


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Henrie,

Right click on the 'Fixit' file you downloaded and choose Properties. Under the General tab there is a section at the bottom called Security. If there is a button named 'Unblock' next to that, click it and see if that helps. Also, try Right clicking on the file and selecting 'Run as administrator'.


----------



## xonkie (Apr 19, 2011)

Performed as per your response, but unfortunately situation remains same.
As a matter nowhere do I see run as administrator in properties.
It is apparent there might be a problem somewhere along the line.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

> As a matter nowhere do I see run as administrator in properties.


Right click on the file you downloaded and select 'Run as administrator'. The file may need to be run at an elevated level in order to take effect.


----------



## xonkie (Apr 19, 2011)

As mentioned earlier, run as administrator does not show which must admit is unusual


----------

